# The Underground Garage



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

You have to read down some in the article to get to the mention of The Underground Garage, but apparently Mr. King and I aren't the only ones that think this station is a winner :sunsmile: http://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/dec/12/the-h-o-t-5-5- what-were-into-this-week/

Sorry the page is already gone  I just read the story and posted the link and the story is no longer there :eek2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice find, Dolly. 
Try this link....

http://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/dec/12/the-h-o-t-5-5-what-were-into-this-week/


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Nice find, Dolly.
> Try this link....
> 
> http://www.dailycamera.com/news/2008/dec/12/the-h-o-t-5-5-what-were-into-this-week/


Thanks for the save Mr King :sunsmile: I thought I had a thread without a link and that wouldn't have worked out very well at all :nono2: That station is really great  Yesterday I heard the song by the Zombies "You Make Me Feel Good" and it really did make me feel good and YOUNG--for a few minutes anyway


----------



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahh...I do like the Smiths! Sorry, got distracted. lol


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

DJConan said:


> Ahh...I do like the Smiths! Sorry, got distracted. lol


I wouldn't be surprised if you could find The Smiths on Underground Garage once in a while.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

the beatles show on this channel is great its on sunday mornings from 9am-11am

and replays sunday night from 12am-2am


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

pez2002 said:


> the beatles show on this channel is great its on sunday mornings from 9am-11am
> 
> and replays sunday night from 12am-2am


Oh that sounds great, but my problem is my radio is in my car


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

get another radio @ myradiostore.com cheap prices i uesd them once and they where great


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

pez2002 said:


> get another radio @ myradiostore.com cheap prices i uesd them once and they where great


Thanks for the information  Right now I'm debating how much more money I want to put into Sirius XM. I really want the company to make it, but all you ever hear about it is gloom and doom--very depressing to say the least


----------

